# Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger



## Pravasi (14. September 2011)

*Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*

Hallo,
ich hab lust bekommen,mich nun doch auch mal ein Rennspiel zu wagen.
Erfahrung habe ich noch gar keine,mir gehts in erster linie nur darum,"ein bischen flott rumzufahren".
Nun hab ich schon mal dann und wann bei Saturn ein Gamepad in der Hand gehabt und versucht die eine oder andere Runde zu drehen.
Obwohl ich im Reallife ein erfolgreicher Autofahrer bin,gehorchen mir aber die Kisten im Game irgendwie überhaupt nicht...
Welches(ich glaub man sagt Arcade) Game ist denn auch für einen Vollnoob noch geeignet?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*

Hol dir mal Trackmania Nations forever!
Das kann man kostenlos spielen und macht Bock!


----------



## Dartwurst (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*

Versuch doch mal "Need for Speed World". Ist auch Kostenlos im Netz zu haben. War mein Einstieg in´s Renngeschäft.


----------



## CSOger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*

Race Driver Grid.
Sehr schicke Optik,netter Singleplayer,ne menge Autos,niedriger Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellbar,und das ganze schon für 10 Euros zu haben.


----------



## Pravasi (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*

Wird mal probiert.
Grid hat ich eh schon im Visier,wusste nur nicht,ob es einsteigerfreundlich ist.


----------



## ponygsi (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*

es ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich nur der multiplayer ist leider nicht mehr spielbar da die server down sind...


----------



## debalz (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*

Da kann ich Shift empfehlen - habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Kumpels die bei mir zu Besuch waren und sonst nicht zocken gleich damit zurechtgekommen sind und Spaß hatten, egal ob mit Lenkrad oder Pad

edit: wohlgemerkt Shift 1 !!!!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*

O.K., in aller Kürze _meine_ Tipps/Meinungen:
*Shift 1/2*: Soweit O.K., Fahrphysik bei beiden Teilen einer Seifenkiste nicht unähnlich. Teil 2 grafisch sehr ansprechend, viele Bugs (Autolog!). Online ist nicht (mehr) viel los, EA schafft es mal wieder die neu geworbene Kunden gleich wieder zu vergraulen. Immerhin lässt sich mit diversen Mods -> NoGripRacing :: Downloads noch Potential aus den Spielen herausholen. Die Community wird's schon richten...
*NfS WORLD* (Need for Speed World - Introduction): Nach mehr Spiele-Frust denn Lust mit Shift 2, daddel ich dies zur Zeit. Locker-leichte-Arcade Raserei. Läuft online, ist grundsätzlich kostenlos, _sehr einsteigerfreundlich_.
*Race Driver Grid*: Es war einmal...ein heller Stern am Racing-Spiele Himmel...ist über die Jahre verblasst.
*DiRT 3*: Spaßige offroad-Raserei, eher arcadelastig, daher _ebenfalls einsteigerfreundlich_.
*Trackmania (alle Teile)*: Spaßiger Arcade-Rennbaukasten, riesige Community, fun-fun, fun. _Einsteigerfreundlich_.

*Mein (kommender) Favorit*: rFactor-2.de Ein echtes _SimRacing-Schwergewicht_. Verlangt Einarbeitungszeit, macht dann aber Spaß ohne Ende. Unzählige Mods halten den aktuellen ersten Teil immer weiter auf dem Laufenden. Genial! Viele Aktivitäten, z.B. News - rFactor - Virtual Racing e.V. Wenn Du die Arcade & Spaß-Zeit hinter Dir hast, nimm' Dir ein gutes Lenkrad und rFactor 2


----------



## Pravasi (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*

War heute mal im Saturn.
Grid haben die leider gar nicht mehr im Programm.
Hab dann NfS Pro Street geholt.
Klappt auf jeden Fall schon mal ganz gut mit Gamepad.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*

Wie wäre es mit NFS Hot Pursuit 2 oder wie schon gesagt wurde Shift 1/2


----------



## Galford (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit NFS Hot Pursuit 2


 
Hot Pursuit 2 ist aus dem Jahre 2002. Du meinst wohl Hot Pursuit (3)/(2010).


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*

Stimmt, der letzte war ja der dritte. Kann ja mal vorkommen


----------



## CSOger (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*



Pravasi schrieb:


> War heute mal im Saturn.
> Grid haben die leider gar nicht mehr im Programm.
> Hab dann NfS Pro Street geholt.
> Klappt auf jeden Fall schon mal ganz gut mit Gamepad.



Grid solltest du bei real und Konsorten in der Software Pyramide finden.


----------



## Stread (16. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Anfänger*

Trackmania ist kein klassisches Rennspiel aber doch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------

